# Re: our First outing!



## philip15 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: our First outing!*

Hi there everyone, i would firstly like to introduce my family, there are the three of us Me my wife paula and our 4YR old son Kieran, our Motorhome is a large American Rv and with that thought i would hope that you dont think that we are arrigant, self centred, and up ourselves and think everyone is below us that has anything else older or smaller.
4Years ago i restored a 1979 Bedford Cf Glendale and when i say restored i mean the whole rear coachbuilt inside outside and everything inbetween new framework the lot, homemade beech veneer furniture and all mod cons, this was my pride and joy, My parents worked very hard and got their wish about10 yrs ago when they purchased an Americcan Rv, anyway to cut a long story short i have always wanted one and when my father passed away due to ill heath a few years ago my mother decided to sell the RV, after a very hard decision we sold the bedford and bought the RV which holds a great deal of centimental value for us both. its not shinny and new its 17 years old But it ours and we cherrish it.

So Anyway we havent much money and are hard working citizens, so we thought we would give the wild camping a go after all waht could go wrong!
My wife was very sceptical at first but i assured her that the worst thing that could happen would be we get moved on.

Our First night was at Dinas Dinlle Beach although not on the list its about 10 miles away and thought it ideal to try, the First 2-3 parking bays had no signes prohibiting us parking overnight but every bay after these had no camping or overnight parking, We had a pleasant night and will do this again, The Beach for Kieran was great although a little chilli!.

2nd & 3rd Night was Capel Curig PH Tyn y Coed what delightfull owners, they let us stay two nights and first night we had a few drinks and second night we had a meal, great Food. One of the days i drove into LLanrwst and We took Kieran Swimming.

Our 4th night Great Orme LLandudno, what a day, for anyone who knows the orme although we dont live that far away i havent been up there since i was a litlle lad and dont remember.!
My wife decided where the road forked to go to the summit of the orme ( very steep small hairpined road ) was the way to go , although at the time i did not know what the road was like! Anyway a few steep hills and hairpin bends later and shunts to get round them we arrived at the top, Wooo was it windy or what!. but absolutely stunning views i recomend this to everyone.
FUNNY !  but the car park said no coaches lorries or motorhomes /caravans etc. anyway after that we went round again and looked at the wild camp spot on the site and decided not sutable for us but found a pull in just down the road on the orm a few bends later and the views were glorious too.
So all in all we had a great time didnt get moved on and  will do it again,

So i would like to say a big thank you for all the info on here, and when i get the co ordinates for the orme pull in i will post it on here.
Thanks
Phil, Paula & Kieran:wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to WC 
And what a great 1st post
THANKS


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to wildcamping - dont forget to post some pics of inside and out of you pride and joy.:wave::wave:


----------



## lotty (Feb 17, 2012)

:ditto:

Hi and welcome :welcome:


----------



## scampa (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:

Hope you have many more great adventures!!


----------



## philip15 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks so much, we will post pictures as soon as i work out how and also get hold of the camera from wy wife Paula.
Phil.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy travelling, a great education for a young 'un :wave:


----------



## Justin and Jane (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome we are all on here and can't wait to get out again when the weather picks up dudes welcome


----------



## Viktor (Feb 18, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Feb 18, 2012)

hi 
and welcome to the site

plenty of nice folk on here with lots of advice and helpful tips should you require any.

tranivanman:welcome:


----------



## philip15 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re Pictures*

How do i upload photos of my travels??
been looking and it dont look easy!
any help please


----------



## Isabella8688 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello, I am new too, I like this forum! I think I will make lot of friends here 
__________________
Watch Good Deeds Online for Free


----------



## bobowas007 (Feb 24, 2012)

thats the way to do it have fun


----------



## Drew (Feb 24, 2012)

If you look at the tool bar above where you type your message there are a number of icons, the one that looks like a picture if you click that you can download straight from your pc or if you use flikr or something similar straight from there. Easy peasy when you know how


----------

